# Avoiding Novice Handler Syndrome?



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

The alpaca cria I'm bottle feeding is almost 3 weeks old. I try to avoid unnecessary petting and touching, and I try to feed him and walk away. However, I don't live on property, so he has to come home with me so I can feed him at night. During the day he hangs out with the girls and our year old male, Teddy. I've read a little about Novice Handler Syndrome, but now that I'm actually having to bottle feed the little one, I'm not actually sure how to avoid it. 
This morning he started nipping at my legs (I'm wearing shorts). I push him away and tell him no, but he comes right back. He also tries to neck wrestle with me, which I try to discourage. He's also trying to chew on everything. Like everything. Paper and plastic bags are his favorite.
My problem is that I am not the only person he has contact with. My coworkers and the owner won't listen when I explain that he shouldn't be this "friendly" no matter how cute it is. 
So I guess my question is, how do I avoid him getting more aggressive? And when can I start leaving him overnight? The last person on the ranch generally leaves around 5pm, and the first arrives at 7am. I would ask the Alpaca forum, but they won't let me post for some weird reason.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately he needs 6 months of bottle feeding and the first couple months are the most intensive. He is too young to be left for that long. With everyone else loving on him and not listening, it will be next to impossible to prevent it. It is a bad situation all the way around. I had a female that loved orphan crias and I usually had other crias around so I was able to keep the handling to a minimum.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

You could try sending or giving some information to your coworkers and the owner, This is a pretty basic over view of NHS
http://www.thealpacaplace.co.nz/articles/training-handling/novice-handler-syndrome/

If they don't want to take the advise given, unfortunately its going to be a bad situation really no matter what you do. Keep him with his herd mates or other crias as much as possible and keep with the discipline.
I hope everything works out for the little guy and you!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am not an alpaca owner and know next to nothing about them. I was fascinated to read about this syndrome! To a neophyte, it would be perfectly natural to love on them. Again, I learn something new every time I come to TGS!


----------

